# I got OLD



## RadishRose (Jun 5, 2015)

I was alive, albeit a small child as many of us were, when Civil War veterans were still alive. I don't know why, but this just boggles my mind! I mean...The Civil War! It sounds so very ancient.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 5, 2015)

Yeah, RR, I remember that time, too, when they had dwindled down to just one or two, but didn't get the significance as a kid. 
The Civil War seemed ancient to me even then.


----------



## Josiah (Jun 5, 2015)

My great grandfather was seriously wounded in the Civil war but survived to live until 4 years before my birth.


----------



## grannyjo (Jun 5, 2015)

I always feel old when I tell people that my father was born in 1885!

Especially when I go to a new doctor and they ask me how my father died. 

He died at the ripe old age of 78,  which was pretty good for someone born then,  but they insist that I am  "at risk" of dying of a heart attack.!


----------



## John C (Jun 5, 2015)

I grew up in East Tennessee which was split between Rebel and Yankee during the war.  Some family members went North and joined the Union Army.


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 5, 2015)

A number of Civil War vets lived into the early 1950's. Now that I'm in my eighties, a hundred years doesn't seem nearly as long as it used to. A hundred years ago, WWI was in full swing. Go back just a hundred more and Napoleon is about to get his come uppance. We forget how much we are still influenced by generations that  have not been gone for as long as we think.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 6, 2015)

John C said:


> I grew up in East Tennessee which was split between Rebel and Yankee during the war.  Some family members went North and joined the Union Army.



One of my gg uncles fought in the civil war and he was from middle TN.  Guessing he was on the confederate side but don't know.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 6, 2015)

grannyjo said:


> I always feel old when I tell people that my father was born in 1885!
> 
> Especially when I go to a new doctor and they ask me how my father died.
> 
> He died at the ripe old age of 78,  which was pretty good for someone born then,  but they insist that I am  "at risk" of dying of a heart attack.!



Wow!  One of my grandmothers was born in 1895.  Her grandfather lived to 90 and he was born in 1819 in Ireland.  One of his daughters lived to 95.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 6, 2015)

Josiah said:


> My great grandfather was seriously wounded in the Civil war but survived to live until 4 years before my birth.


My Great Grandfather survived the Civil War.. I was well into my 60's when I found about this, no one ever talked about him.


----------

